# Neapolitan: il bambino -> 'o piccerìllo?



## Chris Corbyn

Una domanda per primo:  C'è un posto dove posso trovare un po' d'aiuto con la lingua napoletana?  Non sono sicuro se sia permesso qui.

Comunque, sto iniziando a raccogliere informazioni della lingua napoletana (mi interessa) e ho qualche domanda.  C'è solo un piccolo po' d'informazione della grammaticà (molto semplice) sull'internet, ma non so dove trovare di più.

Allora, c'è qualcuno da Napoli qui? 

Ho scritto questi sostantivi giustamente?

il bambino -> 'o piccerìllo
i bambini -> 'e piccerìlle
la bambina -> 'a piccerìlla
le bambine -> 'e ppiccerìlle

?

Grazie a tutti.  E scusatemi se questo forum non è il posto per queste domande.


----------



## nunu7te

Here I am! Madrelingua napoletana verace! Sarei felice di aiutarti, e non credo ci siano problemi qui, spesso incappo in discussioni "dialettali".
Ma veniamo alle tue domande...partiamo dal fatto che o'piccerillo(masc.sing.) e a' piccerella (femm.sing.) in genere sono usati come vezzeggiativi o per bambini molto piccoli/neonati. Più in generale per la parola "bambini" si usa "criature".
quindi:
o'piccerillo - o'criature masc.sing.
a' piccerella-a'criatura femm.sing.
e'(in molti dialetti della provincia si userebbe i' come articolo maschile plurale) piccerille - e' criature masc.plur.
e' piccerelle - e' criature femm.plur.

Spero di esserti stata utile!
nu


----------



## Chris Corbyn

Perfetto, grazie, e piacere di conoscerti! 

Noto che 'e criature (maschile) e anche 'e criature (femminile) non sono diversi.  Si userebbe 'i invece di 'e per il maschile se ha bisogno di chiarificare?

Un'altra domanda (scusa!).  Me rendo conto che tu hai scritto gli articoli con il apostrofo *dopo* la lettera, comunque l'ho visto prima della lettera sul Wikipedia e altri siti.  Non c'è una regola in questo riguardo?  Beh, non ci sono tante regole dato che la lingua non è standardizzata.

Grazie ancora.


----------



## nunu7te

No, "i' " è usato in alcuni dialetti della provincia, a Napoli si direbbe sempre e comunque "e'criature", il contesto aiuterebbe a capire il resto... quanto all'apostrofo: non so perché wikipedia riporta questa codifica della lingua scritta, io l'ho sempre trovato dopo(anche in testi letterari/teatrali).
ciao!

p.s. posso chiederti come mai t'interessi di dialetto  napoletano?


----------



## Chris Corbyn

Grazie! 



nunu7te said:


> p.s. posso chiederti come mai t'interessi di dialetto  napoletano?



Sto studiano l'italiano (sono autodidatta) e tutti parlano dei dialetti, ma nessuno li insegna (ovviamente perché non sono così utili come l'italiano standard/toscano).  Comunque, ho deciso di tentare a imparare un dialetto e napoletano è ben usato (e suona bellissima) quindi ho creduto che forse sarebbe facile trovare informazioni circa il dialetto sull'internet.  Vorrei impararlo per divertimento e per vedere quanto è diverso dell'italiano.

Vado a Napoli e Sorrento questo giugno.  Non penso di tentare a parlare napoletano lì (parlerei italiano), ma mi piacerebbe provare a sentirlo in uso lì.


----------



## nunu7te

Che idea originale!Comunque non so se possiamo dilungarci a parlare di dialetti qui, ho provato a mandarti un messaggio privato ma non me lo invia.
Ciao e in bocca al lupo per i tuoi studi!


----------



## sabrinita85

Scusate, ma non si dice:

*o*' picce*ri*ell (M)
*a*' picce*ri*ell (F)

*a*' cr*i*atur (M sing / F sing)
*e*' cr*i*atur (M plur / F plur)

?


----------



## Chris Corbyn

Ho cercato sull'internet e ho trovato tanti modi in cui scrivere le stesse parole in lingua napoletana.  Credo che perché non fosse mai standardizzato non c'è una chiara spiegazione.

Per es. la parola per "pomodoro" (pagina wikipedia napoletana: http://nap.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pummarola).  Ho visto:

'a pummaròla
'a pummarola (nessun accento)
'a pummarròla (due "r")

Poi anche con gli articoli ho visto:

'o, 'a, 'e

Ma anche

o', a', e'

E spesso direttamente attaccato al sostantivo:

a'pummaròla

Credo che dipendi con cui ne parli.


----------



## Chris Corbyn

Dovrei anche dire, questi articoli sono sempre scritti 'o, 'a, 'e dove ho trovato documenti della grammatica napoletana, e la spiegazione è perché sono versioni più corti degli articoli lo, la, li/le (quindi l'apostrofo sostituisce la "l").

Vedi "Genere dei sostantivi" qui: http://it.wikibooks.org/wiki/Napoletano/Sostantivi


----------



## sabrinita85

Sì, probabilmente essendo dialetto non c'è uniformità a livello grafico


----------



## Chris Corbyn

Sto attualmente raccogliendo ciò che posso trovare, e perché non c'è scritto tanto del napoletano online ho intenzione di scrivere qualche posta sul mio blog, ma devo capire bene quali modi potremmo vedere/trovare prima di poter farlo   Devo veramente cercare continuamente e fare tante domande come questa


----------



## nunu7te

O piccerIEll sicuramente no, quanto alle vocali finali, si scrivono ma non si pronunciano se era quello che intendevi...




sabrinita85 said:


> Scusate, ma non si dice:
> 
> *o*' picce*ri*ell (M)
> *a*' picce*ri*ell (F)
> 
> *a*' cr*i*atur (M sing / F sing)
> *e*' cr*i*atur (M plur / F plur)
> 
> ?


----------



## Chris Corbyn

nunu7te said:


> O piccerIEll sicuramente no, quanto alle vocali finali, si scrivono ma non si pronunciano se era quello che intendevi...



Infatti anch'io ho anche visto i sostantivi napoletani scritti senza dell'ultima vocale, oppure con l'ultima vocale sostituita con un apostrofo.  È comune ma forse non è considerato di essere "corretto".


----------



## giovannino

Chris Corbyn said:


> Infatti anch'io ho anche visto i sostantivi napoletani scritti senza dell'ultima vocale, oppure con l'ultima vocale sostituita con un apostrofo. È comune ma forse non è considerato di essere "corretto".


 
Hai ragione, Chris. Non è una grafia corretta. Vedi qui

Comunque le vocali finali non sono mute. Sono pronunciate col suono noto come "schwa":

"Spesso le vocali non toniche (su cui cioè non cade l'accento) e quelle poste in fine di parola, non vengono articolate in modo distinto tra loro, e sono tutte pronunciate con un suono centrale indistinto che i linguisti chiamano schwa e che nell'Alfabeto fonetico internazionale è trascritto col simbolo /ə/" (Wikipedia)


----------



## Chris Corbyn

Grazie per le correzioni, giovannino 

Credo che questa posta mi ha dato abbastanza informazione sicché posso andare avanti con i sostantivi della lingua napoletana.  Sono sicuro che avrò tante più domande per voi mentre imparo dei verbi e altre cose come i pronomi (e il loro uso) e la particella ecc.

Vi ringrazio tutti!


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

nunu7te said:


> O piccerIEll sicuramente no, quanto alle vocali finali, si scrivono ma non si pronunciano se era quello che intendevi...


 

Non c'entra molto con la discussione in corso, ma questa affermazione mi ha fatto venire in mente che, per l'abitudine dei napoletani e campani in genere di non pronunciare l'ultima vocale, o di pronunciarla in modo indefinito, mia nonna e i suoi fratelli risultavano registrati con cognomi diversi all'anagrafe!

Evidentemente, ogni volta il nuovo nato veniva registrato secondo quello che capiva l'impiegato. E così qualcuno aveva la O finale, qualcuno la A, qualcuno la I....

Mia nonna si è anche trovata un po' nei guai perché in documenti diversi risultava con cognomi diversi, dovette fare un atto in cui si dichiarava che si trattava della stessa persona.


----------



## samozar_88

la vocale finale è uno schwa una vocale indistinta e atona...sarebbe l'equivalente della i di bird dell'inglese


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao Juanito,
tu dici ' "Comunque le vocali finali non sono mute. Sono pronunciate col suono noto come "schwa" '

Aggiungi magari "quando sono àtone", giusto?
GS


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

E aggiungo, Juanito, che sei un'ottimista a parlare della shwa o scevà a Chris. Io gli suggerirei qualche parola inglese che contenga la shwa nella pronuncia d'un inglese colto del meridione: about, cigarette, never. 
Ciao.
GS


----------

